# How to record Kontakts on screen mod wheel to automate a VST ?



## river angler (Jan 5, 2020)

A belated Happy New Year to all fellow composers here!

I am working without a midi keyboard controller attached to my MacBook Pro at the moment so the only way to input mod wheel automation is via the on screen keyboard with its mos wheel.
I have the mod wheel assigned OK to the parameter and can see the knob on the VST I want to record moving when I move the keyboard mod wheel with my mouse but I can't get Logic to record the automation!

Can some kind soul please tell me how I can use the mod wheel from Kotakts on screen keyboard to control my VST ?



Can't seem to find any info on this on the net!

Cheers!


----------



## d.healey (Jan 5, 2020)

I don't think you can. The on screen keyboard + mod-wheel just reads incoming MIDI it doesn't send it out to an automation track as far as I'm aware.


----------



## river angler (Jan 5, 2020)

d.healey said:


> I don't think you can. The on screen keyboard + mod-wheel just reads incoming MIDI it doesn't send it out to an automation track as far as I'm aware.


Thanks very much for such a prompt response!..
What a bore!.. all I'm trying to do is automate a morphing fade between two sounds in Morphestra 2 and then edit it in Logics Step sequencer. I would be happy to draw the automation in but I can't midi learn the Morphestra knob to anything nor have figured out any other way to modulate it...? any ideas?


----------



## gamma-ut (Jan 5, 2020)

Your best bet may be to delve into the Environment. The simplest method (though possibly not the most elegant) is to go to the Mixer page in the Environment view, create a fader and change its input and output to CC1 and wire it to the channel-strip object that represents the target instrument. Move the fader up and down with the mouse and it should send the data (and Logic will record it).


----------



## river angler (Jan 5, 2020)

gamma-ut said:


> Your best bet may be to delve into the Environment. The simplest method (though possibly not the most elegant) is to go to the Mixer page in the Environment view, create a fader and change its input and output to CC1 and wire it to the channel-strip object that represents the target instrument. Move the fader up and down with the mouse and it should send the data (and Logic will record it).


Thanks yes I had thought about having to possibly delve into the environment page- seems ridiculous as so many of us composers work on the go! There must be a way of accomplishing this common task when one is traveling without a controller keyboard!

I've just been trying to upload a 3 second clip showing exactly what I'm trying to do! but this website keeps saying "Oops! there is a problem" after the upload has completed!


----------



## river angler (Jan 5, 2020)

gamma-ut said:


> Your best bet may be to delve into the Environment. The simplest method (though possibly not the most elegant) is to go to the Mixer page in the Environment view, create a fader and change its input and output to CC1 and wire it to the channel-strip object that represents the target instrument. Move the fader up and down with the mouse and it should send the data (and Logic will record it).


...well that works ok! but as you say it's not elegant! 
Thanks again


----------



## d.healey (Jan 5, 2020)

You can assign modulation without MIDI learn. Just drag and drop the CC number onto the control you want to modulate.


----------



## river angler (Jan 5, 2020)

Ah! yes! that makes much more sense! Thanks very much for the tip!


----------

